# Genetic Testing?



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

Should I get a genetic testing on Riley? Will that help me find her parents? I am new to this DNA testing thing, but I've heard it can help with finding her relatives. Any information you can give me?

Thank you,

RileyMay Aka Destiny Reddoch


----------

